# summer ventilation



## remo (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi everyone I was thinking has anyone ever used an automatic greenhouse window opener on their lofts to stop them getting too hot during the warmer months of the year. I thought it would be a good idea for people who have to work during the day and couldn't get to their loft if it did get unexpectedly warm that day. Anyway I think I'm going to try it and I will let everyone know what I think of o it I thought I would just share this idea with everyone and if anyone has done this already what are your views did it work well or not.


----------



## ptbreeder (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi. Sounds like a good idea. 

http://youtube.com/ptlofts


----------



## remo (Jan 19, 2015)

Cheers ptbreeder &#55357;&#56842;


----------

